# What's everyone using for a router?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The print server question just made me wonder what everone's liking for a router lately? I just replaced the one here at the house. I had a D-Link DIR-615 that kept dropping the wireless connections every 10 minutes, so I replaced it recently with a SonicWall TZ-170. I use SonicWall at the office, so I figured it would do good here at home. So far, so good. Seems like I only get a couple years out of routers anyhow. At work I have the SonicWall Pro 1260, and it's working out well even if it is getting some age on it. I see that many of my customers favor Linksys stuff, but I might guess that's only because of the low price. I guess that if you're otherwise behind a firewall, it really doesn't matter what you're using inside for a router. At home, or in a small office, people mostly want the firewall and the router to be the same box . 

What do you like best?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You can't go wrong with Porter Cable or Makita.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> You can't go wrong with Porter Cable or Makita.


I knew I could count on you! Mine is so old that it has no ethernet jacks.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I have had good luck with Linksys but the only reason I chose it was easy avaibility. It is sold everywhere.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I have a linksys and it works pretty well throughout the house.

Now if I can just get this damn printer to work.

Also, good luck with linksys tech support


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

My router is integral with the DSL modem - provided by Verizon.

Westbell

While it has wireless capability, I still use a wired CAT-5 network for my home office. Better speed that way?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

walkerj said:


> Also, good luck with linksys tech support


That's always the tradeoff with the really popular, mass marketed products. Hard to get through to tech support. On the other hand, since the product is so popular, the internet knowledge base is fairly extensive. Several people have no doubt had whatever issue you are having also, and have posted the solution someplace on the 'net. 

The more botique products, such as my SonicWall stuff, have pretty available tech support. When I go into the admin console on my one at work, I can click on a box and bring up a chat window with tech support and they can remote control the console, if I want. The flip side of that is that there is a very small internet knowledge base on the more obscure stuff, so you're dead in the water without tech support.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sonicwall used to be ramp networks years ago, Ramp made the sonicwall interface, which I liked quite a bit and sonicwall just put their name on it. Their devices are a little pricy, but overall a secure firewall.

As far as linksys - Not every firewall is made the same. I havent checked lately, but I could get past a linksys firewall. I am sure that now a days, it is much harder.

Remember to change the password on your router, and disable remote admin if you are not going to use it!

I have a small datacenter @ my home office with a 40 meg link to the internet, so one of those little router-in-a-box wouldnt cut it. I use a modified version of linux, that allowes me to change anything I could ever want immediately, and anywhere in the world there is an internet connection.

~Matt


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

firewall is a nokia 2250
linksys etherfast 1704 switch
linksys wrt6000n for wifi
dell 2950 for the server

I do some computer stuff as my real job now....


----------

